# Proper tools to grind down strike plate?



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

PHOTO OF STRIKE PLATE. 
I want to grind the silver part and keep the brass intact.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Probably the thin silver.....with likely wood behind it. If you want to cut out that whole area, oscillating tool.....or just look for a cut off wheel for your deemed.


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

If you where to ask me to do it, I would take them both off and then use a drill to remove the wood and then wood putty and paint to build it back up then add the brass back.

However, if you wanted to cut the silver and leave as is, a cut off wheel would be tough because of the round area. A 3/16 diamond bit is what I would then use. You will need to hold the tool tight and place the dremel on a high speed (6) or whatever yours has to keep it spinning and then just use the diamond bit to slowly sand away the metal and wood. You just want to make sure that it isn't bogging down and getting to hot.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm a regular person with zero talent for any of this stuff so I have no idea what any of this is or does (never heard of an oscilating tool). If you can be specific, I'd appreciate it. I'd rather use a rotary file because that's what I saw someone use on this before so it's familiar (I'm just not sure what the bit was that he used).


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

CA443, I searched "3/16 diamond bit." I found one that says "diamond wheel" but it doesn't say it's for metal but it looks exactly like the one I saw someone use (except there's no sandpaper (?) on it). 

Is there a diamond bit that has a sanding apparatus on it?

thank you!


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

This is probably a deadbolt? Where does the deadbolt hit the strike plate, at the top, bottom or one side? You may only need a simple door adjustment to correct the problem rather than hacking on the plate. Sometimes it can be as easy as tightening the screws in the upper hinge. This will likely pull the door upward and may realign the bolt. Sometimes the door installer neglects to run a couple long screws through the hinge and into the framing. Without these installed (or if they work loose over time) the door frame will sag. It does not take much sag to cause alignment issues with a deadbolt. 

Other things can also be done to correct alignment issues. Installing thin shims such as thin pieces of cardboard or a couple pieces of felt paper behind one or two of the hinges can also correct issues. It really depends on where YOUR door's problem is. The first thing to do is look at the gap around the door, is it wider or narrower in some places. Is the door rubbing or binding anywhere.

Sometimes minor grinding on the plate can fix the issue, but I'd consider other options first. A cutter like this can gently shave the plate away. Cut with light, but controlled pressure or the bit can grab and break off. If you push hard it might dig in and make a really ugly cut that is hard to straighten back out. Lightly cut along the whole edge that's giving you problems. Remove a small amount of material then test the fit, it may not take as much as you think.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A straight HSS ( hi speed steel ) rotary file for your dremel is all you need. Diamond, carbide and all that good stuff isn't necessary for that task.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

iamrfixit,
That makes sense -everything you said. To respond:

Yes, it's a deadbolt, and it's hitting on the silver strike plate (see photo), which is under the brass strike plate. I purchased a bit that is similar to the one you said to get, but it does NOT look like the one I saw someone use (which looked more like the 3/16 diamond bit except it had a rougher surface, almost looking like a thumb with sandpaper on it?) 

This is the one I have. I don't know what the difference is:

https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-9901-...tter+9901&qid=1550287191&s=hi&sr=1-2-fkmrnull

thank you


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

SENIORSITIZEN,
Can you provide a link so I know what you're talking about? Thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I think the one you have will be just fine. Just a straight double cut rotary file. If yours is carbide that's ok too. The smaller the diameter the easier it will be to do the corners if they are problematic.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

doortrouble said:


> This is the one I have. I don't know what the difference is:
> 
> thank you



The bit they were using was a grinding stone. A burr cutter like you have will be a little more aggressive because it cuts away small flecks of metal, but it will work fine. Just use light controlled passes and don't force it. 

Wear some safety glasses, goggles or face shield! Those small flecks can be hot and painful in the eye.


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

I agree with senior Citizens reply on the type of bit.This is a 3/16 bit 

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn..._a8N6mYqip77_qSSDUhszl3q0U0IpoDxoCob8QAvD_BwE

You could probably go to harbor freight or northern tool and get a hole kit that includes the bit for the same price that would be more than efficient to get your job done


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks, everybody

Senior Citizen,
Sorry, I don't know what a "straight double cut rotary file" is. Is that the actual name? You guys gave me so many answers; this is a cool site. I'm now trying to figure out which of these is going to cut the metal best (and easiest) in that tiny space.


1. 3/16 diamond bit/wheel (not sure if it's for metal?)

2. the carbide cutter I already have: 
www.amazon.com/dp/B00004UDJJ?tag=diychatroomconvert-20

3. HSS rotary file (I don't know the specific one)

4. aluminum oxide grinding stone # 952 (or some other number?) 


... and the envelope goes to...?


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

ps: 

Thanks for telling me to use glasses, Iamrfixit ;-)


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

My answer..Carbide cutter you already have. If it doesn't work...move on to the next tool .. It all depends on how tough the metal is. If it works but works slow.. take our time and get'er done. If it isn't cutting at all then try something else.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

doortrouble said:


> Thanks, everybody
> 
> Senior Citizen,
> Sorry, I don't know what a "straight double cut rotary file" is. Is that the actual name? You guys gave me so many answers; this is a cool site. I'm now trying to figure out which of these is going to cut the metal best (and easiest) in that tiny space.
> ...



Use the cutter you have. It will work fine. Diamond is for masonry, cast iron and other non-magnetic materials. It might cut your steel strike plate, but it will be junk when you are finished with it.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Ok, I'll take your advice and use the carbide cutter. *Thanks* for the help.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

How do I get the Dremel carbide cutter into the Dremel tool? I've opened the tool as wide as it will go and it isn't fitting. 

Also wondering if the carbide tools in the pic cut metal and how to get those into the tool as well (won't fit). The directions don't tell you how to make it wider.

? 

thank you


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

photo of carbide cutter
photo of carbon tools

All Dremel, the carbon tools came with the Dremel 3000


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

doortrouble said:


> How do I get the Dremel carbide cutter into the Dremel tool? I've opened the tool as wide as it will go and it isn't fitting.
> 
> Also wondering if the carbide tools in the pic cut metal and how to get those into the tool as well (won't fit). The directions don't tell you how to make it wider.
> 
> ...


If I recall my Dremel bit/cutter shanks are 1/8" ( 3.175 mm ) diameter.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

hi SeniorSitizen,
I figured it out but I don't have the glasses. I have readers but they're probably not safe, huh? Looks like I have to head back to Home Depot before I cut anything.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If you have a bench vise, you could remove the plate, clamp it in the vise and file the hole with a small square file.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Happy Endings... 

The carbide cutter is STRONG and FAST and chomped away at the bulk of the metal, so I used that first. It wasn't smooth enough (or I'm not practiced enough) so after I used it, I used three of the small tools that came with the Dremel 3000 and those smoothed it out. Thanks to everybody!


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

:vs_mad: <--- carbide cutter 

:vs_cool: <--- tools that came with Dremel rotary tool


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

doortrouble said:


> :vs_mad: <--- carbide cutter
> 
> :vs_cool: <--- tools that came with Dremel rotary tool





So you are upset that the carbide cutter left a sharp ratty edge? In a perfect world there is a perfect tool that works perfectly for every job. But often that is just not the case. You might consider redirecting the miscontent, and take pride in the task completed that is a little outside your comfort zone. You solved a problem without paying someone.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm reading it that too often emoji's often don't describe a persons thoughts very well and can be a poor excuse for words, but that's today's world.:smile:I'm seeing it no different than beginning with 80 grit sandpaper when sanding wood and working toward 150 grit.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

SeniorSitizen --> took the emojis as describing the bits, as my words dictate (accurate)

Yodaman --> took the emojis as describing my emotions, distorting my words (inaccurate)


Its been my experience that usually, when people misunderstand other people and don't take the time to ask for clarification, their take on something is often times a projection of themselves. It's common at forums and it's unfortunate.


----------

